# Vaping Saved my Life!



## Rob Fisher (20/1/22)

Please will each and every ECIGSSA Member go and submit a testimonial on the Vaping Save my Life Web site! It really helps when we are dealing with the Government departments when we have such info to share!

https://vsml.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (20/1/22)

Thank you Uncle Rob
Straight to Testimonial form: https://vsml.co.za/testimonial-form

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (20/1/22)

Just getting stuck like this:



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/1/22)

I too have some challenges ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (21/1/22)

vicTor said:


> guys, if you haven't yet, please complete these forms asap, it's very important !
> 
> https://forms.gle/zjSawLh1dyBioB9s5
> 
> ...


The links in this quote do work if you have trouble above.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/22)

done and dusted

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (21/1/22)

please also Share the links as much as possible !

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (21/1/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## AstroT (21/1/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## BubiSparks (22/1/22)

Done & Dusted......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------

